# Any support groups in Swansea?



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Hiya.  

Just wondering if there are any support groups in Swansea.  Would love to have a chat and meet new people.  This whole process can be so lonely!  Also I think the DH is fed up of listening to me moaning    and whilst my family and friends are good I dont think they really understand completely.  

Emma    xxxx


----------



## Little Miss Me (May 28, 2010)

Hi there EmmaLily - I wish you good luck in getting a support group together. I used to live in Swansea but have been in London for 3 1/2 years - hoping to come back to Swansea in the second half of this year depending how things go with the IVF and my husband's business too. Def would be good to have a group there when I go back and it does definitely help to meet people going through similar experiences. 

All the best,

H xx


----------

